# Some Artwork



## Circadian (Feb 26, 2013)

These are just a few pieces I did when I was in art class at school.

Cosmic Chess.  Done with a scratchboard and exacto-knife.



This one turned out suprisingly well and was done with pencil.


A fishy done with soft pastels, my favorite medium (and _very_ messy to work with).


And this last one was done with watercolors and pen.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 26, 2013)

Love the tiger... but I have a thing for the big cats.


----------



## edinfresno (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautifully done, Circadian. Very striking.


----------



## Travers (Feb 26, 2013)

I love the chess board. Very moodily done, and kudos on getting the reflections and highlights looking so great on a scratchboard! Very tough to do.


----------



## Zguba (Mar 4, 2013)

I just totally love chess. It has something magical. Very inspirating!


----------



## Dunluchyn (Mar 5, 2013)

Love the Fish...it has a great expression on it's wee face..." You are looking at me - why?"
I always think it is the mark of art to make you feel emotion, you've done it with that one - well done


----------



## Gumby (Mar 5, 2013)

You've a very good eye, they are all great.


----------



## Arcwood (Mar 8, 2013)

the tiger is pretty awesome


----------



## Dylan_9711 (Mar 28, 2013)

The water color painting is probably your best work here, I really like how you did the layers on it. Also, the "Cosmic chess" drawing has a lot of good depth.


----------



## YourFaithfulStudent (May 1, 2013)

Your pastel art is very... Cozy. Not sure how to put it, the soft colors make them very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Joe J. Calkins (May 29, 2013)

I really like the anatomy drawing. Reminds me of Hogarth. Keep up the good work!


----------

